# Youtube Channels for Guitars & Gear



## RSar (12 mo ago)

Does anyone have suggestions for good Youtube channels that cover Guitars & Gear?

Here are a few I am currently subscribed to that I would recommend:


Casino Guitars
Five Watt World
Premier Guitar
That Pedal Show
Andertons
Trogly's Guitar Show
Marty Music
Emerald City Guitars
Guitarist
Rhett Shull
Wildwood Guitars
Rick Beato
Normans Rare Guitars
Alamo Music Center
Peach Guitars
Reverb
Shnobel
Carter Vintage Guitars

Thanks in advance!


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

https://www.youtube.com/user/twoodfrd

https://www.youtube.com/c/TheGuitaristas

https://www.youtube.com/c/60cyclehumcast

https://www.youtube.com/user/rguitar

https://www.youtube.com/c/SamDeeksRelovedGuitars

https://www.youtube.com/c/JohanSegeborn

https://www.youtube.com/c/Andybassguitar

https://www.youtube.com/c/DavesWorldofFunStuff


----------



## RSar (12 mo ago)

BlueRocker said:


> https://www.youtube.com/user/twoodfrd
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/c/TheGuitaristas
> 
> ...


Thank you! I will definitely check them out


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Raffi S. said:


> Does anyone have suggestions for good Youtube channels that cover Guitars & Gear?
> 
> Here are a few I am currently subscribed to that I would recommend:
> 
> ...


I check out most of those.
And some of BlueRocker's suggestions.

I also check out Guitar MAX
JHS
John Robson
Play and Trade Guitars
Mary Spender
Robert Baker
Rhett Schull
Samurai Guitarist
Darrell Braun
Matthew Scott

and others--and some of the ones mentioned have second channels.

Sorry if I repeated any.


----------



## Erick1987 (Feb 16, 2017)

Tim Pierce - https://youtube.com/c/timpierceguitar Robert Baker - https://youtube.com/user/rguitar


----------



## Dan Caldwell (Feb 26, 2017)

Big fan of Phil McKnight Know your Gear stuff.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Erick1987 said:


> Tim Pierce - https://youtube.com/c/timpierceguitar Robert Baker - https://youtube.com/user/rguitar


yeah I forgot Tim Pierce.

Fortunately most of these do not post daily.
I might not ever get off YouTube.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

More on the Hard Rock/Metal side, but I like Ben Eller. 

Ya, ya... start the booing. Love or hate him. No in between.


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

Check out The Neurotic Guitarist. Benny Goodman, barely any subscribers but excellent content and production.


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

Dan Caldwell said:


> Big fan of Phil McKnight Know your Gear stuff.


+1.

Pete Thorn is an amazing player and provides lots of gear review as well. He has his own signature Suhr guitars/pickups/amps.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I have been watching Uncle Doug for a while. Cool old dude repairing amps. Along the same vein is Psionic Audio. Another amp repair guy, with a bit of an attitude. He really picks out the faults of some amps and their design. Many of them popular and big sellers.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

HE talks a bit like Bob & Doug McKenzie
And it's a fun channel
And different in a good way



https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC8xsdxRvwRvNyl74kLDaOnw


----------

